# sitting on feet



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,can anyone tell me the answer to this please,all 3 of my dogs like to sit or lay on mine or my partners feet.Is this a sign of affection or dominance,as i had a woman come round and she said if they do it move your feet away as it is a sign of dominance,what do you think.??


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rocky does this with all our family and I see it as a sign he wants to be close to us - when we sit on our corner sofa, he sits under all our feet (he would prefer to be on our knee but my hubbie won't allow it  )


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My dog does this im sure alot of the time its his way of knowing that ive not moved as he can feel me there. He does it when im at the frout door i think its his way to stop me leaving.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Keeps your feet snug in the cold months though ....


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

"move your feet away as it is a sign of dominance"

What tripe. More dominance nonsense. My dog sleeps on my feet all the time. It's just because she likes the contact and warmth. When I let her on the sofa she tries to sleep on my face but I'm pretty sure she isn't trying to suffocate me.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

It's not dominance, but then again it's not done for affection or warmth, although we like to think it is as we have a tendency to humanize dogs (Anthropomorphism).

It is partly to do with claiming us (being possessive), as a dog _thinks _you can't move if it lies on your feet, (or any other part of your body), and partly the need for attention (particularly from the group leader).

Harley is a sofa dog and he will often curl up next to me on the sofa. However if my OH sits next to me Harley will try to either sit on the other side next to me but up real close, (practically on me), or he'll try to squeeze my OH out of the way.  This is definitely not affection. 

Of course we find it amusing and it's not an issue, but it's about possession/attention, not affection.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

What Dog positive training says rings very true - Chance likes to sit on peoples feet when we are out for walks. Unfortunately, it doesn't matters whose feet she chooses! She is very soft and very tactile with anyone.

She is quite a nervous dog around other dogs and is so submissive that on occasions when she approaches another dog she will go down low, then actually roll onto her back when they are a couple of feet away! I guess this is her way of saying "I'm not a threat, please don't hurt me".

If she doesn't roll over she will occasionally approach other handlers and sit on their feet, this is where I think Dogpositives suggestion rings true. I think Chance is trying to claim them as her own as she feels very safe with humans and likes the security of the feet under her bum.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

my parents new pup sits on both of their feet.my dad txt me the other night (mum had gone out n left him puppy sittin!) 2 say he cudnt get up 2 go n get his mince pie incase he woke her up! lol


----------

